# Bradford Odeon visited March 08



## freebird (Apr 16, 2008)

I visited here with sqwasher plus 2. This was a carefully planned and executed explore and no we didn't break in! After waiting until dark we made our way in carrying enough equipment to last us the length of the explore, or so we thought. We were so wrong! While we searched the many rooms, corridors and loft spaces it was obvious we would end up running out of camera and torch batteries. The evidence of the changes that had occurred over the years was easy to find. The original features and ornate rooms of the old building had been covered, doors bricked up, floors moved and ceilings added in order to allow for extra rooms in the late 60's and then the late 80's and the building's transition in to the modern day odeon: The three cinema's and the bingo hall. Behind the scenes this place is like a rabbit warren with hints of the ornate trimmings peeping through here and there and was a really great explore. We totally ran out of batteries and time and we could easily have been there untill dawn had we not. It is such a shame that the future of the place hangs in the balance. It's deterioration does look purposeful and is obviously aiding in the plans of the developers who gain the most from demolition.  
Here are my photographs.

External shots first:






















And so to internal shots:





















One of the projectors.
















Behind the scenes.


























Love this shot of the old boilers.






Bingo.











Through the office window.






From the roof.






Had some fun!






So much to see and not enough time as always  . Thanks for looking


----------



## phill.d (Apr 16, 2008)

Excellent report and great pictures here! Like the Sqwasher and Freebird piccie


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2008)

Excellent photos, Freebird. Looks like an interesting explore and I enjoyed your report. Love the architectural details.


----------



## ashless (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice, really nice! This reminds me of a certain somewhere in Derby before a developer got hold of it 

But anyway, great pics mate, well worth the wait eh?


----------



## smileysal (Apr 17, 2008)

I was just going to say the same thing ash lol. Then again, if 'he' owned it, half of it would have been demolished like the Derby Hippodrome. :icon_evil

Love all the ornate features hidden behind that horrible boarding, why they used to hide it away is a mystery to me.  Love the stained glass window looking out onto the road, is there any more stained glass around the buiding? The outside looks great, and love the projectors still being there. Looks like an excellent explore.

Cheers guys,

 Sal


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Nicely done! You've got a great set of pics there! It's a fab place for sure.


----------



## mineme (Apr 19, 2008)

well said smillysal and ashlas i was just thinking the same lets hope the same doesnt happen there then


----------

